# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Migraine door pilgebruik

## Shelly_1

Ik ben een vrouw van 33 en gebruik al sinds mijn 19 de de pil. In de stopweek kreeg ik altijd hevige migraineaanvallen. Sinds kort ben ik bezig met een experiment betreffende de pil. Ik probeer erachter te komen welke pil mijn migraine kan verzachten. Ik gebruikte altijd Marvelon en ben er inmiddels achtergekomen dat de hormonen oestrogeen en progestageen of (*desogestrel*) die hevige migraineaanvallen veroorzaken. Ik ben inmiddels op Meliane overgeschakeld. Deze pil bevat minder oestrogeen en minder progestageen of (*gestodeen*). Wat me opviel was dat de migraineaanvallen in de stopweek niet meer zo hevig waren. Maar in de stopweek deed zich het volgende probleem voor. Mijn menstuatie bleef uit. De hoeveelheid hormonen in Meliane bleken niet te volstaan voor het voldoende opbouwen van het slijmvlies van de baarmoeder. Ik schakel over een maand over naar Microgynon. Deze bevat dezelfde hoeveelheid hormonen Marvelon. Ik hoop dat na het gebruik van deze pil in de stopweek wel een bloeding zal plaatsvinden. 
Zijn er vrouwen die net als ik ook lijden aan hevige migraineaanvallen in de stopweek? Dan zou ik het zeer op prijs stellen als deze vrouwen hun ervaringen met mij zouden willen uitwisselen.

Shelly_1

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik kreeg dus sowieso tijdens het slikken van de pil behoorlijk hoofdpijn. Wat je ook nog kan doen, als je wel echt wilt blijven slikken is Cerazette (geloof ik) proberen. Dat is de minipil. Daar zitten veel minder hormonen in. Je hebt inderdaad ook wel minder bloeding, maar dat hoort ook echt bij die pil, en is dus een goede reactie dan van je lichaam op wat je slikt. Je krijgt veel minder hormonen binnen, en de kans op hoofdpijn en andere klachten is ook veel kleiner daarbij.

Ik ben zelf gestopt met de pil. De hoofdpijn was daarmee snel verdwenen...

----------


## marleentje

Waarschijnlijk lost het slikken van microgynon niks op. Ik ben daar nu een half jaar mee gestopt omdat de migraine aanvallen steeds erger werden.Op het laats twee per week die meer die spms wel 48 uur duurden. Slik zinds mijn vijftiende de pil. Heb bijna alles geslikt wat er is maar kreeg altijd problemen. Of erge migraine aanvallen of ik werd gewoon helemaal niet ongesteld of een te lichte pil(resultaat een prachtige zoon van drie!) Heb tijdens mijn zwangerschap en het jaar daarna (werd niet ongesteld dus moest wachten met de pil) nog wel migraine gehad maar lang net zoveel als eerst. Ben na een jaar weer begonnen en het lijkt wel of het zich opstapelde. In het begin had ik er niet zoveel last van maar de laatste tijd was het echt verschrikkelijk. Ik slik nu niks omdat ik hoop zwanger te worden en tot nu toe heb ik dire echte aanvallen gehad in een half jaar.
Dus mijn advies stop met de pil en overleg met de huisarts wat de alternatieven zijn

----------


## Shelly_1

Ik ben nu inmiddels overgestapt op Microgynon. Na het gebruik van de eerste strip heeft bij mij eindelijk een onttrekkingsbloeding plaatsgevonden. Na het gebruik van de tweede strip is deze helaas uitgebleven. Ik heb nu de derde strip gebruikt en zit nu in de stopweek. Hopelijk zal er dit keer weer wel een onttrekkingsbloeding plaatsvinden. In de stopweek heb ik in plaats van twee nog maar één aanval per maand. Om te voorkomen dat deze erger wordt neem ik één tablet Imigran. Meestal is de aanval dan na een uur verdwenen. Overstappen op een andere pil hoeft dus niet persé een negatief resultaat op te leveren. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Shelly_1

----------


## *(M)iranda*

Ik slikte ook Microgynon en had in me stop week altijd Migraine en andere klachten (maar daar ga ik je niet mee lastig vallen), na een aantal andere pillen uit te proberen en de prik pil heb ik nu de Mirena spiraal. Migraine is weg geen last meer van (andere klachten zijn hellaas wel gebleven).

----------


## Gojo

Ik slik ook micrgynon 50 (na al vele andere pillen geprobeerd te hebben) en deze slik ik op advies van de dokter nu zes strippen om te kijken hoe mijn migraine zich ontwikkeld, maar ik heb al twee aanvallen gehad (met overgeven en echt niet goed kunnen functioneren) heb ook imigran gehad dat als ik het voel opkomen dan neem ik een pil maar dit werkt dus niet altijd. Als het niet ver gaat moet ik waarschijnlijk aan de mirene spiraal maar lees hier dus zeer nare berichten over op internet, dus weet niet of ik dat wel wil. Waarschijnlijk is stoppen de beste remidie. Als iemnad nog een advies heeft is deze van harte welkom! Ik ben overigens 43 en slik de pil vanaf mijn 19 jaar.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb de pil òòk heel erg lang geslikt.....heb op een goede dag Migraine gekregen en dat ging nooit meer weg...met name in de stopweek kwam dit gigantisch opzetten..ik ben later Zomig gaan gebruiken ( nu nog) op recept van de huisarts, en dit bevalt mij heel goed!!! ik werd zo gek van die migraine dat ik stopte met de pil maar eerlijk gezegd was dat "niet" de oplossing voor mij.. :Frown: ..allerlei pillen geslikt, de èèn was te licht, de ander bevatte teveel hormonen etc......als laatste de microgynon 30, de 50 slikte ik lang geleden toen ik zwaarder was...sinds december ben ik gestopt met de pil...ik ben nu in de menopauze...de migraine is aanwezig maar het is behoorlijk verminderd....Fijn.... :Embarrassment:  och ja vorig jaar slikte ik de pil gewoon 2 tot 3 maanden door, en dan stopte ik weer een weekje....Gevolg: minder Migraine en dat was hèèrlijk....ik heb dit in overleg met de huisarts gedaan! Spiraaltje heb ik nooit willen hebben....

Sterkte Gojo met de juiste beslissing... :Wink:

----------


## Liekje

Ik zou graag weten of de Yasmin pil helpt om minder migraine aanvallen te krijgen of de nuvaring. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? alvast bedankt voor je reactie.

----------

